# No sound on Nickelodeon



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a 622 connected via HDMI to Pioneer plasma and also via optical to a receiver.
Everything is fine and I've never had any of the audio issues or dropouts other people are talking about.
My problem has started about a month ago and ONLY on Nickelodeon: no audio 80% of the times. I know it's not a connection issue and it's very strange that it happens only on that channel. My 6 year old likes Spongebob a lot, so it's a problem! :eek2:


----------



## H3boy (Jan 2, 2012)

Check if the SAP function is activated. I had that same problem.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

His son is nine now.


----------

